# PowerBook G4 problème écran



## WarBidule (18 Juin 2008)

Salut,

j'ai un petit problème qui concerne mon écran de portable Powerbook G4.

Mon écran est très très noir j'ai de la misère à voir qu'est-ce qui ce passe. Mais j'ai constaté aussi quand je change de résolution mon écran redevient lumineuse pour 1 secondes ou quand je plug une autre écran elle illumine pour 1 seconde. Si je plug une autre écran je vois mon Desktop parfaitement. Mais sinon mon écran de portable je voix rien.

Aidez-moi S.V.P!!!!!


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

bonjour
écran noir- noir ( rien de rien)?

ou TRÈS sombre?
( ca semble ca)

en ce cas probleme lié au rétroéclairage
( les causes sont multiples : PMU , la piece qui le gère(inverter board) ou sa connectique  ou  fichiers liés) 
chercher les sujets là dessus


----------



## flotow (18 Juin 2008)

et si joues sur la luminosité, ca s'illumine a chaque appui de touche?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Juin 2008)

Bonjour et bienvenue à toi 

pour rejoindre une des pistes de pascalformac: si tu fais aller et venir l'écran, ça reste noir ou ça s'allume parfois ? (si ça s'allume, la connectique est naze)

un reset de la pmu peut être ? ça ne coute rien d'essayer.... suivant ton modèle , la procédure est décrite sur le site de support d'apple 

si c'est l'inverter qui est naze (comment en être sûr ? ), ça se trouve et ça se remplace.... www.ifixit.com (entre autres)

à+


----------



## pascalformac (18 Juin 2008)

un des grands classiques avec les soucis de retroeclairage sur portables c'est la connectique :le cable qui vazouille (  niveau charnière) , la piece inverter elle étant ok.


----------



## C.charly (26 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème que vous sauf que je n'ai pas d'effet lumineux, mon écran reste très très sombre, j'ai changé la carte inverter mais rien c'est toujours la même chose, j'ai passé mon ordi à un technicien que je connais par l'intermédiaire du boulot pour qu'il regarde, il a permuté l'écran de mon ordi avec un autre écran powerbook mais c'est toujours pareil ça ne marche pas, il me dit que c'est certainement la carte mère qui est HS, mais il ne comprend pas que le port dvi externe fonctionne correctement.

Je ne sais pas si les informations que je te donne peuvent t'aider mais si tu as une solution je suis preneur.


----------



## flotow (26 Juin 2008)

le retroeclairage clavier fonctionne?


----------



## C.charly (27 Juin 2008)

oui le retroeclairage du clavier fonctionne, est-ce que cela permet de savoir si la carte mère est vraiment HS


----------

